# Options, Options, Yikes



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I know a lot of you have read my evolving story and contributed thoughts which I greatly appreciate. Today I saw a gynocologist and got some more info, and I'd appreciate being able to bounce this off you. Sorry this is long. The beginning is a review of my situation. I put **next to the parts I particularly want feedback about. They have to do with pregnancy hormone issues and issues of being a nursing mother. Thank you for reading!

Just to recap. I had an u/s at 11w3d that showed a empty gestational sac, that had stopped growing at about 8 1/2 weeks. 8 1/2 weeks was mid january, so that was about 8 weeks ago. I started bleeding about the time of the u/s, bled heavily a few days later and passed material which 2 midwives thought was the miscarriage. Also, at that time I lost all my pregnancy symtoms. I bled for 2 weeks, then stopped for two days and then started spotting. At that time (last Thursday) I saw another practicioner and had another u/s where it was found that the gestational sac was still there. My uterus has shrunk almost back to non-pregnancy state.

I have been doing homeopathy, accupressure, and accupuncture. I have not exhausted the homeopathy options yet, but I have probably exhausted the good ones.

I saw a gynecologist today to talk about the d&c and drug (mifepristone/misoprostol) options. One thing she said that interested me and made sense is the longer you don't miscarry the less likely it is to happen. It especially made sense, since I lost my pregnancy symptoms and most of my pregnancy hormones a long time ago (at the time I had the most bleeding). I wonder if that was my window to miscarry. I really don't feel pregnant. **I am curious if any of you that took a long time to miscarry had also lost your pregnancy hormones and symptoms early on, or if you had them until you miscarried.

The d&c doesn't seem as bad as I thought, but I don't like the fact that it would destroy what there is of the sac. I think seeing it would provide some closure for me. **I was excited about the drug option and maybe some herb options, but I had some aha moment--I'm nursing! (oh yea, duh). I don't like the idea of these substances that mess with hormones and reproductive organs getting to my 24 month old. The drug info doesn't know how much it gets to breastmilk so they recommend against it. My mw is thinking the same could apply to the herbs.







:

So I'm thinking to try some more more homeopathy til Friday, and then have the d&c. I'm feeling kind of sad about it, but like this is the best option.

Thanks for reading and being there.

**P.S. (Editing to add one more question) I asked the gynecologist what happened before there were d&cs, did some people wait forever and stop mensturating or what? She said d&cs have been around a long time and she didn't know. Did anyone get any other info on that?


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't had experience with this but I would be nervous about nursing and using both the herbs and the drugs. I hope you find a decision that you are comfortable with and one that will bring you some closure.


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds like your "waiting" situation is similar to how mine was, so I will try to share what I learned though it might not make your decision any easier. I just posted an update on my story in this post: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...37#post7479737

**I am curious if any of you that took a long time to miscarry had also lost your pregnancy hormones and symptoms early on, or if you had them until you miscarried.

I started losing my pg symptoms before or as soon as I started bleeding (week 14) - I wasn't as tired any more - that was the biggest change. Also noticed some skin changes. My nausea had disappeared around week 10 or so though. My hcg levels were dropping but not zero. I didn't really feel pregnant either. The only remaining symptom was breast tenderness - that had dropped a lot since week 9 or so but is now totally gone after the d&c.

**I was excited about the drug option and maybe some herb options ...

I was excited about the herb options too - in the end I didn't do them because the dr wanted to analyze the tissue. Sounds like you don't have as much left in there to be super concerned about.

About the drugs though - the d&c is unfortunately far from being drug free! They gave me general anesthesia (at least 2 drugs in there), plus pitocin to induce contractions to make the uterus go back to normal afterwards, plus ibuprofen and antibiotics immediately after the surgery. then i had to take doxycycline (antibiotic) for preventative measures for 5 days. i don't know about the anesthesia drugs or the pitocin, but you're not supposed to take doxycycline while pregnant, and i assume the same for nursing - i think it clears from your system within a week though.

**One thing she said that interested me and made sense is the longer you don't miscarry the less likely it is to happen.

I'm intrigued by this - I was told this as well, but to be honest, I still don't understand it. I also asked about what people did before there were d&c's available - one dr. told me she had no idea but that women also used to die in childbirth! what a lame answer. i did hear somewhere that d&c's have been performed for over a hundred years. somehow my gut tells me that we would eventually pass the tissue, but i don't have any facts to back that up and of course it feels scary not knowing. i agree that waiting for it to happen naturally will probably give you closure more easily, but you will recover from the d&c too.

it sounds like you have caring and supportive dr's and midwives - i hope that you reach a decision that you are comfortable with! lots of good wishes to you.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Kati Kati, Thank you very much for your answer. I read the whole "Still Waiting" thread yesterday, so had just read a lot of what had gone one with you, and really appreciate your perspective.

Fortunately, the d&c option I have is much lower drug. I don't know if that is just different doctors ideas or something about our situations being different. The only anesthesia with be local anesthesia on my cervix. And no pitocin. She's given me the option of some valium and percocet, but I will decline. The doxycycline is only for 2 days. The risk for babies is staining the permanent teeth. But apparently for that length of time and diffused through nursing there is little if any risk. So this is all something to be grateful for.

Interesting that your pregnancy symptoms and hcg dropped early too, and that the one pregnancy symptom that lasted longest for me also was breast tenderness. It really seems scandalous to me that there isn't better information on all this, given all the scientific research on obscure topics that goes on.

widdlelou, thank you very much for your support.


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

You might want to look at what the drug actually is. I believe it is a very powerful drug used in treatment of cancer patients. One of the moms on another group of mine had an option to use it when she had a cervical pregnancy and decided not to, because of how potent and harmful the drug was.


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

waturmama - that is so great they are being flexible about the d&c drugs. i wasn't really given any choices on those. i would have much preferred to have as few drugs as possible and i'm not sure why i didn't get choices, but i am thankful that it went well in the end. i read on another posting somewhere that someone suggested bring earplugs or headphones for the procedure so you don't have to hear what's going on if you're not sedated. i hope everything goes well! i'll be thinking of you.
best wishes,
kati


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you, Kati, I am indeed very grateful that I was given the lower drug option.

Here's my update: I have appointments for a d&c tomorrow morning (one early to get the dialation process started, and one at noon for the other thing that makes me feel really sad at this moment). I've been doing accupuncture, accupressure and chinese herbs. I also had some neuromodulation technique done. I did some homeopathy, but yesterday I decided to stop with that. It just seemed like too much. If felt like I needed to let my body go with all the other things I'm doing. I keep getting little bits of mild cramps and occassional increased bleeding (increased from almost nothing), but then it goes away.

I am still holding the possibility that my body could do this today or tonight. If not, I'm feeling solid about the decision to do the procedure tomorrow (but I intend to be open to how I feel then). I'm thinking (and feeling) that after all these boosts if nothing happens by tomorrow, it could be a long while, if ever (still wish there was a better answer to what could happen), and am feeling ready to move on. It is 4 weeks today since I started bleeding and about 7 or 8 since the baby's gestational sac stopped growing.

Sad and hopefully and thankful for this board,
Me


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry that none of the alternative remedies are working. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that everything goes very well for you. Good thing is that you have caring doctors who will do everything they can to make this easy for you. I think you will recover quickly physically and then you will begin to heal emotionally. It is so hard! But you will pull through this. Try to stay positive. Hugs to you!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Thinking of you tomorrow, sending you strength and wishing for you peace.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for thinking of me.


----------



## bonbon mama (May 16, 2003)

hugs, i couldn't read and not reply. i had a d&c with my second miscarriage. you're not alone tonight. hugs.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi,

I just wanted to report in. I did do the d&c on Friday. It was the choice I wanted given the circumstances. And it was a hard choice. It is not how I wanted this miscarriage to go, and it was a very sad way for my pregnancy to end.

Other than the pericervical block, the only drug I took was 600 mg of ibuprofen beforehand. There were a couple rough (uncomfortable) moments, but the breathing I'd learned from the pregnancy with my ds, and my dh's presence helped me through those.

The ibuprofen was on the doctor's recommendation, I declined the valium, percocet, and antibiotics, all with the support of the doctor--I am conservative about drugs anyway, but especially because I am nursing my 2-year old. I wanted to note this about drugs here, because I am finding there is a wide range of ways d&cs are done, and I want women to know the possibilities.

The doctor said the baby's sac was attached pretty well and she didn't think I would have miscarried soon. That was a relief because I didn't want to do this like 2 days before I would have done it on my own. She said it wasn't as "sticky" as it might have been given how long time it had been, and I like to think that all the efforts I made and other kind, talented people helped with contributed to that.

I have felt sad and quiet all weekend, but not conflicted nor depressed. I have been surprised how little bleeding I've had. My breasts shrunk even more and I'm concerned about my son getting enough milk. He hasn't complained though. I may post about that elsewhere.

Thank you for all of your support.


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm so glad things went well!! Thank you also for sharing the info on the drugs with the d&c - I think it's important that we are all as informed as possible (having a choice about the drugs also means that the doctors have to be flexible, and I'm glad yours were!). I also didn't have much bleeding at all after the d&c. (I'm at 11 days after now and I had some cramping and spotting yesterday and today after nothing much before that, so I guess things can be unpredictable...) Stay strong and take the time you need to heal! Best wishes to you.


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

I"m so glad that you were able to come up with a choice that you were 100% comfortable with. I'm sure that will help tramendously with your healing process.


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

Thinking of you, and very familiar with what you might be feeling. I hope you heal well physically and emotionally.


----------

